# My Las Vegas Trip! (pic heavy)



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I finally have a lil bit of time to post some pics from my trip! It was my first show and I had a blast!!! I got to meet more GP folks and a lot of dog folk in general. I picked up Banshee and now she is home with me!! I love her to pieces! and i am proud to say i own a Performance Kennels dog!

anywho... on with the pics! i know thats what y'all want!

the night before we left, Odin says "turn off the lights mom! we gotta get up early!"








Odin chillin on the drive down.








Siren bein shown in Jr Handler.








Barca Beast!








Crixus got new food before the show, and (no offense Holly) didnt quite have her bangin body.








Atreyu came down from WA with Holly for the show, got her CH title too i think!








Banshee's bellymates. 








My new lil squeaky girl!! Banshee!!!








Spock bein a mama's boy 








That night in the hotel i let Odin sleep under the covers, i lifted up the blankets and this is the face he gave me LOL








Banshee stalkin the camera.








one of Odin's collars fit her! on the last hole of course lol.








Oh and i got to meet Doug and Earl! and of course Earl was bein himself!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Such a pretty lil girl!








Odin told me he would drive home 








We learned that we should tie things down on the trip back so it doesnt all slide on to Odin again lol!
















my co-pilot said he was sleeping... i think he just wanted his head in the treat bag. 








Odin says "oh we are home!!"









this photo is courtesy of Doug and his awesome camera skills! oh and thats a second place ribbon 









but i think she might like me and her new home!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hahaha nice pics! We think Atreyu did make CH, but all her points will have to be recounted. Due to the 10 dogs or more thing Allie wasn't quite sure. But with her 2 first and the BOO she should have cleared it!

Banshee looks to be totally enjoying her new home! She is such a little Mini Spock!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Hahaha nice pics! We think Atreyu did make CH, but all her points will have to be recounted. Due to the 10 dogs or more thing Allie wasn't quite sure. But with her 2 first and the BOO she should have cleared it!
> 
> Banshee looks to be totally enjoying her new home! She is such a little Mini Spock!


Awesome! im glad she got so many wins for her mama!

and yeah we didnt get that Spock/Banshee pic that we wanted... oh well. soon! I think she will LOVE bein a house dog!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> and yeah we didnt get that Spock/Banshee pic that we wanted... oh well. soon! I think she will LOVE bein a house dog!


I was so tired I totally forgot lol. I bolted the second I came out that ring lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

YAY!!!! PICTURES!!!!
Banshee looks awesome! Your first show, AND YOU PLACED! Oh to live the life of Lauren. I tell you I am soooo dang jealous.

Arnold is the poster child for cuteness. LOL!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Great pics!! Those ones of Earl are awesome!  banshee is so cute and hope she settles in fast!!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Great pictures looks like you had a blast. Looking forward to more pics of Banshee in the future, happy in her new home. Don't disappoint lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats on the win.

Atreyu was such a sweetie on the trip down to Holly's house.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics and congrats on all the pretty ribbons you guys


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> YAY!!!! PICTURES!!!!
> Banshee looks awesome! Your first show, AND YOU PLACED! Oh to live the life of Lauren. I tell you I am soooo dang jealous.
> 
> Arnold is the poster child for cuteness. LOL!


Haha! I know Shanna! We must hang out at some point! It will happen! And yeah Odin was like, "really mom, under the covers?! Ok!"



::::COACH:::: said:


> Great pics!! Those ones of Earl are awesome!  banshee is so cute and hope she settles in fast!!


thanks Nadia! I really liked meeting Earl! Now I have meet Siren and all of her children! Banshee is my cutie pie!



rabbit said:


> Great pictures looks like you had a blast. Looking forward to more pics of Banshee in the future, happy in her new home. Don't disappoint lol


thanks Rabbit! I did have a blast! Got burnt but had a ton of fun! And im sure u've noticed how many pics of Odin I take. Banshee will have her time in the spot light 



aimee235 said:


> Congrats on the win.
> 
> Atreyu was such a sweetie on the trip down to Holly's house.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Thanks! I like Atreyu too! And she's quite famous! A lot of people recognized her!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

These pics are nice and all but where are the real vegas pics. U know like the ones in the credits of the hang over lol jk. Some very nice dogs. Im thinkn of adding a adba apbt to my crew.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> These pics are nice and all but where are the real vegas pics. U know like the ones in the credits of the hang over lol jk. Some very nice dogs. Im thinkn of adding a adba apbt to my crew.


I think I got a pic of the strip as we drove past it to go home... LOL! But seriously, im not a gambler/drinker so I didn't do much of that kind of thing. We went to Sushi on Sunday night and Siren and my copilots frenchie came with us cuz they are both service dogs...  didn't get a pic of that tho ... lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Glad you had fun. Banshee looks awesome and a second place..hell yeah. I got a third my first time, so you got me..part of the credit has to go to the breeder also. Glad you had a good time, and did you get bit by the bug?
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>and thanks for posting pictures!! Love to see them.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

both of your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Glad you had fun. Banshee looks awesome and a second place..hell yeah. I got a third my first time, so you got me..part of the credit has to go to the breeder also. Glad you had a good time, and did you get bit by the bug?
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>and thanks for posting pictures!! Love to see them.


Thanks McCoy! And yes a lot of the credit goes to the breeder here cuz this was my first time even meeting Banshee and then we hopped in the ring! And i know she can do better too once her and i get used to each other! Lol. But yes i do believe i got bit by that bug!



Gonz2288 said:


> both of your dogs are beautiful!


Thank u!  i'll try to get a pic of them together soon! She's only like half the size of Odin lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

you kn ow things get better with age...kinda like some good wine!!
its fun aint it...lots of good folks too.. looks like GH was the judgeone show?
Good times!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I love that list pic of Banshee. She's gorgeous!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

mccoypitbulls said:


> you kn ow things get better with age...kinda like some good wine!!
> its fun aint it...lots of good folks too.. looks like GH was the judgeone show?
> Good times!


Haha! Heck yeah, i cant wait! Holly and i are plannin to carpool up to WA for the show in July. 

And yeah Gary Hammonds judged the second show on saturday. I think he liked Banshee till she pooped in his ring. Lol! As they say... shit happens lol!



Princesspaola21 said:


> I love that list pic of Banshee. She's gorgeous!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! She was timid when I first got her, but her lil personality is startin to come out now!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL! that was the longest shit I ever seen a dog do too. HAHA! 
Loved the photo of Banshee getting her win and Odin is so cute!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

PatienceFlame said:


> LOL! that was the longest shit I ever seen a dog do too. HAHA!
> Loved the photo of Banshee getting her win and Odin is so cute!


Haha yeah I felt bad for her... she had the hard white poop from all the bone she had eaten. And thank you! As u know Odin is super special to me, and he is such a mama's boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great pics looked like alot of fun. banshee looks like such a happy girl with you  .. Love the pic of earl LOL such a male.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Angel! I like how happy Banshee is too! I can't wait to take more pics of her lol!

And yeah Earl was wonderful and so full of character!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Haha yeah I felt bad for her... she had the hard white poop from all the bone she had eaten. And thank you! As u know Odin is super special to me, and he is such a mama's boy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, poor Banshee! How's Odin handling sharing his mama?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

PatienceFlame said:


> Yeah, poor Banshee! How's Odin handling sharing his mama?


So far so good. But he's still tired from the trip. I have a friend renting from me at the moment too so its nice to have a second set of hands. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such great pics, love that you got to get a ribbon talk making you fall in love even more! She is so beautiful. I love Odin under the covers he looks so cute!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> Such great pics, love that you got to get a ribbon talk making you fall in love even more! She is so beautiful. I love Odin under the covers he looks so cute!


Thanks Ames and yeah im glad her and I got somethin to start our collection with  and yeah that pic of Odin is awesome  he was really happy under there. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Omg lol @ poop in the ring. Poor little girl lol :rofl:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Omg lol @ poop in the ring. Poor little girl lol :rofl:


Yeah Krystal! U missed a lot! Lol. Oh and the hubcaps got stolen off my rental Prius too! Good thing I work for Toyota! Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

PatienceFlame said:


> LOL! that was the longest shit I ever seen a dog do too. HAHA!
> Loved the photo of Banshee getting her win and Odin is so cute!


Lmfao!!! I must've missed this comment before!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Haha! Heck yeah, i cant wait! Holly and i are plannin to carpool up to WA for the show in July.
> 
> And yeah Gary Hammonds judged the second show on saturday. I think he liked Banshee till she pooped in his ring. Lol! As they say... shit happens lol!
> 
> ...


You guys are going to the show in Graham, WA? I will totally come down for that


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> You guys are going to the show in Graham, WA? I will totally come down for that


I was totally thinkin about u for this show! Its July 20th and we still need to work out the details but I really wanna make it work this time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> I was totally thinkin about u for this show! Its July 20th and we still need to work out the details but I really wanna make it work this time.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think Holly was going to go to the WA club show last year but there wasn't going to be much of a turnout so she didn't go. This year it's a little closer, only about 70 miles south of where I'm at. If you guys can make it let me know I will totally come down for that! I'm thinking I would probably just get a hotel room so as not to have to get up at the butt crack of dawn to get there for the show.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> I think Holly was going to go to the WA club show last year but there wasn't going to be much of a turnout so she didn't go. This year it's a little closer, only about 70 miles south of where I'm at. If you guys can make it let me know I will totally come down for that! I'm thinking I would probably just get a hotel room so as not to have to get up at the butt crack of dawn to get there for the show.


yeah maybe we could all fit in a motel! lol. we are goin for sure cuz she has to bring Atreyu back to her owner up there. and i want more experience showin Banshee. Odin wont be coming this time tho... i dont think we will have the space


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Y'all coming over for the NC show next weekend right? lol. damn west coasters


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Love the pics!Looks like y'all had a blast.I'm looking forward to seeing updated pics of that beautiful girl as she matures!:thumbsup:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> Y'all coming over for the NC show next weekend right? lol. damn west coasters


 Bwahaha! Trust me if i had the funds i would just pack up Odin and Banshee and drive from show to show!

Also @ Dixieland&#8230; thanks! And yes there will be lotsa pics of lil miss Banshee! Don't u worry one bit!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

